# EMG new codes?? Please help



## jenbet25 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know that for an EMG they changed the codes to 95885 and 95886 with 95900-95904. I am new to this specialty and can not seem to figure out how the 95885 and 95886 would translate from the old codes 95860, 95861, or 95870. Please help

Also can we stil bill 95900-95904 with multiple units?

Thanks


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jan 31, 2012)

hi, the new EMG codes are add-ons that would be billed with NCV, and they can be billed multiple units up to a total of 4 (because there are only 4 extremities).  this differs from the old EMG codes that could only be billed once per day, with a different code based on the number of limbs.

take care when reviewing the EMG report to count the muscles as well as the limbs, as the number of muscles will determine whether you bill limited or complete studies.  the limited and complete can be billed together as long as they're on separate limbs(example: 2 limited and 2 complete would equal +95885 x2 units and +95886 x2 units). 

95886 takes the place of 95860-95864, and 95885 takes the place of 95870.  You can still bill NCV with multiple units, just make sure that you only bill once per nerve, and remember that 95900 (w/o f-wave) is included in 95903 (w/ f-wave) when they're performed on the same nerve.  If they are on different nerves, be sure to use -59 modifier on 95900 to show this (different anatomical location), as this is an NCCI column 1/column 2 soft edit.

also remember that 95860-95864 cannot be billed with NCV, as it says in the code description.  hope this helps, and if you have any other questions, let me know!


----------

